# Bericht Süd-Ägypten



## Krallblei (14. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Freunde

Dieses Jahr im Dezember sollte der letzte Urlaub dieses Jahr anstehen. Nach Angelurlauben im Januar im Sinai/Ägypten, März Tunesien, Mai Spanien, August Spanien und September Spanien sollte es wieder in die Wüste gehen Richtung Sinai.
Leider wurde unser Flug gestrichen und wir mussten umsatteln. 
Da wir unbedingt nach Ägypten wollten fiel unsere Wahl auf den Süden am Roten Meer. Mir wars ehrlich gesagt mehr als Recht da ich wusste das es im Sinai nicht viel zu holen gibt und unser Stammhotel mitten im Naturschutzgebiet liegt...#t
Ich suchte ein Hotel mit Alternative und fündig wurde ich mitten im Nirgendwo in der Wüste.. Hotel im Nirvana und unweit davon eine grosse Laguna. 
Hotel gefiel der Freundin und schubs wurde gebucht.

Sonntag morgens am 6.12 sollte es losgehen. 9 Uhr Abflug.. Wir fuhren rechtzeit um 3 Uhr Richtung Stuttgart.. Auto abstellen und ein Kollege fuhr uns an Airport.

Im Gepäck mehr Schnorchel und Angelzeug als Kleidung:m
In einer 120cm Camu Angeltasche ein Abwasserplatikrohr mit zwei Ruten. 1 Meerforellenrute mit 3.15m und meine starke Japan Spinn Jenzi mit 2.10m. Dazu 2 Rollen der 4000 Klasse. Eine Daiwa und eine Jenzi. Schnur 0.23 geflochten und 0.18 geflochten. Dazu Ersatzrollen mit 0.45 Mono von Sufix. Eine grosse Box voller Wobbler, Blinker, Gummi und Spinner. Gefischt wird ausschliesslich von Land bzw. im Wasser stehend. Zielfisch Rotmeer-Hornhecht. Diese werden da bis 140m lang. Ich kenne diese Gesellen aus zig Sinai Urlauben.

Im Flugzeug sah ich rüber zu meiner Freundin. Sie grübelte und ich sah über ihr zwei Worte.....STRAND, SONNE|rolleyes! Seit Tagen geisterten in mir nur zwei Worte im Kopf die sich ständig wiederholten:q:q:q KÖDER BADEN:q:q:q
Nach 4.5 Stunden erreichten wir Marsa Alam. Herrlich Sonne 22 Grad keine Wolken aber extrem Wind.

Dieses Bild schoss ich aus dem Flieger.. rechts ist das Hotel links die Lagune.. Entfernung rund 3 Kilometer







Schreibe gleich weiter. Dauert alles etwas Zeit da ich nicht weis wie ich die Bilder direkt vom PC hier ins Board bekomme. Muss irgendwo anders hochladen.. des braucht Zeit..


----------



## Krallblei (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bericht Süd-Ägypten*

Im Hotel erstmal Ernüchterung.. Die Kante vom Saumriff vom Ufer aus nicht zu erreichen mit der Angel. Dazu noch Megawellen die ans Riff klatschten. Kurzer Rundgang durchs Hotel. Fischen eh erst am nächsten Morgen.
Geplant war jeden morgen vor Sonnenaufgang los zu gehen und 2-3 Stunden zu fischen. Mittags nochmal 2-3 Stunden.

Aufstehen halb 6. Leichtes Licht draussen und ich packte mein schon am Abend fertig gepacktes Zeug und ich lief los. Immernoch starker Wind. Dachte mir schon da gibt es beim angeln ordentlich Gegenwind. Auf dem Weg dorthin schoss ich dann diese Bilder. Sorry wegen der Qualität aber ich glaube meine Cam war noch nicht ganz wach.


----------



## Krallblei (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bericht Süd-Ägypten*

Nach rund 25 Minuten erreichte ich mein Ziel. Die Lagune. Wind wie die Sau. Ich entschied mich erstmal für diese Stelle und fischte vom Ufer aus. Die 3.15m Rute und 0.18 Schnur. Geworfen einen 2-teiligen Spinner in Silber-rot.


----------



## Krallblei (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bericht Süd-Ägypten*

Wie gesagt langer Spinner. Davor 0.35 Flurocarbon. Schon nach dem zweiten Wurf ein zaghafter Biss..Bleibt nicht längen. Darauf war ich nicht vorbereitet. Ich bekomme ehrlich bei jeden 5 Wurf einen Biss aber nix davon bleibt hängen.. Ich denke das gibt es doch nicht.. 10 Minuten da und dann sowas. Ich denke an Hornhecht und montiere einen umgebauten länglichen Blinker in silber.. Blinker 3cm dickes Mono und dann kleinerer Drilling... Werfe 50 mal. Nix mehr. Hm komisch. Ich wechsele die Stelle und werfe noch paar Mal. Nix. Ich krame in meiner Kiste und hol meinen silber-roten Popper raus.. sagen wir es war Gefühl. Trotz Gegenwind und nur 26 Gramm flog das Ding doch ganz ordentlich.5. Wurf an der Oberfläche Wasserschwall. Bremse läuft. Ich drehe zu und zieh.. kurzer guter Drill.. Ich sehe Fisch und denke an eine Brasse.. Pustekuchen.. Ein GT/Dickkopfmakrele hängt dran. Ca 1 Kilogramm:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Krallblei (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bericht Süd-Ägypten*

Poppere noch bissl aber nix kommt mehr. Ich versprach meiner Frau es nicht zu übertreiben. Ging zurück. Hatte auch Hunger.
Da der Wind immernoch arg stark war und der Steg zum Riff am Hotel geschlossen war entschied ich mich mit Frau so gegen 11 Uhr zur Lagune zu gehen und dort zu schauen was unterwasser so rumschwimmt. Im Wasser sah man kaum Fisch. Sichtweite so 2 Meter wegen Sand der aufgewirbelt wird. Weiter geschwommen.. An der Ecke wo ich am Morgen fischte sah ich die Fehlbisse schwimmen.. nix mit Hornhecht. Es waren Barracudas zwischen 30-50cm.. auch gut dachte ich mir#6
Gt´s unterwasser sah ich keine.. Wir liefen dann zurück und ich durfte mit Angeln nochmal hin. Das 3. Mal an diesem Tag :q Hin und zurück jedenmal 6 Km|uhoh:
Den Blinker montiert und geworfen.. kurz bevor ich den Blinker aus dem Wasser hob ging mir dieser Eidechsenfisch dran. Im Laufe des Urlaub hab ich ihn auf Plagenfisch umgetauft.. Die Dinger gingen leider dauert dran. 






Weil nach etlichen Würfen nix mehr ging hab ich dann gepoppert paar Minuten.. Nix. Dann wieder den Blinker montiert.. keine 10 Würfe später wieder heftiger Biss. Gleich wie am Morgen. Kurzer guter Drill. GT der gleichen Größe wie am Morgen. Jieeehaaa


----------



## Krallblei (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bericht Süd-Ägypten*

Paar Minuten später immernoch mit dem Blinker, riss es mir die Rute fast aus der Hand. Ganz brutal. Fisch nimmt ordentlich Schnur. Ich drehe zu und hebe die Rute. Die biegt sich anderst als zuvor. Dann kein Kontakt mehr.. Ich schreie.. #q#q#q
Ich schau mir den Blinker an.. Drilling einer abgebrochen/gebissen einer der anderen Haken verbogen#q#q

Ich montiere einen größeren...werfe und werfe.. Nix mehr.
Gehe an den Ort vom am Morgen und werfe nochmal den Spinner. Sehe kurz vor mir Barracudas den Köder verfolgen.. Drehen aber dann ab.. #d
Eine unseren Freundinnen die noch mit dabei war besucht mich dann. Sie war joggen und wurde dann noch Zeuge wie ein Barracuda kurz vor mir doch noch den Spinner nimmt.. Ich freu mich.. Juhu erster Barra meines Lebens.. kein Monster, kein Gegenwehr.. Ich heb das Tier aus dem Wasser. Er schüttelt sich und fliegt ins Wasser.. Mist..40-50cm.
Ich probiere es nochmal aber nix mehr.. Wir laufen zurück.
Abend berichte ich noch stolz einem Kollgen und konnte kaum schlafen vor Freude auf den nächsten Tag..
1 Tag hier und schon so Sachen erlebt.. Das hätte ich mir im Traum nicht gedacht.. Ich war im Anglerhimmel.. Für meine Verhältnisse #6


----------



## Krallblei (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bericht Süd-Ägypten*

Hab noch was unterschlagen.. aufm Rückweg Einheimischen getroffen. Nach kurzem Gespräch erfuhr ich das die Laguna und das Gebiet darum in Privatbesitz ist. Sei aber kein Thema. Seinem Vater gehöre die Laguna. Ich sei der erste der dort angelt. Noch nie war ein Europäer dort mit Angeln. Er berichtete mir das vor 5 Tagen am Saumriff ein Monsterfisch gefangen wurde von jemanden.. 200-300-400 Kilo.. |kopfkrat Ich dachte nur okay. Nimmst bei jeder Angabe die letzte Null weg dann dürfte es stimmen.

2. Tag.. 

Morgens 5:30 Uhr gleiche los.. wieder Lagune.. Popper geworfen, Blinker, Spinner und noch kleine Gummifische.
2 Fische stiegen aus.. Nehme an Barracudas. Nichts grosses. 
2 "Plagefische" gingen an den Haken#t

Mittags.. paar Nachläufer von Barracudas.. bin auch mal mit dem Flurocarbon runter auf 0.20. brachte nix.

3. Tag.
Morgens keine Bisse nur Nachläufer. Probierte alles.
Mittag nicht mehr zum fischen sondern schnorcheln vor dem Hotel. Steg wurde wieder aufgemacht. Wellen am Riff trotzdem noch sehr hoch.. Auf Rückweg zum Steg verschlug es mir den Atem. 2 GT´s raubten am Riff. (Ich kenne Darios 22 Kilo Gabelmakrele von Bildern. Die Gt hatten bestimmt 25-35 Kilo! Riesig!! raubten in 1.20m tiefen Wasser.. überall Riff und aufschlagende Wellen.. einmalig:m Direkt am Ufer nah am Steg. Dachte die grossen leben an Aussenriffen. Wahnsinnig!!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bericht Süd-Ägypten*

GEILER Bericht - tolle Fotos!!
DANKE!!!


----------



## Krallblei (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bericht Süd-Ägypten*

4. Tag

Morgens wieder nur Nachläufer.. Ich drehe solangsam durch. Den ersten Tag lief es doch sooo gut.#q

Mittags dann auf Gummifisch den Barsch gefangen.. Juhu brauch ich nicht aber Hauptsache kein Schneidertag.









Plagefisch gibts auch immer wieder.. übrigens die schnappen nach einen als wenns kein Morgen gibt.. vorsichtig abhaken


----------



## Krallblei (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bericht Süd-Ägypten*

5. Tag.

Wir fahren morgens halbe Stunde mit dem Auto in ein Naturschutzgebiet. Soll super Riff haben und auch Schildkröten und Seekühe sollen da zu Hause sein.

Wir sind kaum im Wasser sehen wir die erste grosse Schildkröte.. ich mache super Bilder. Auch am Riff. Einnmalig.. Ich kenne viele Riffe in Ägypten aber das tobte alles!!! Super intakt und wahnsinnig viele Fische. Dort sehe ich verschiedene Makrelen rauben und auch meinen eigentlich Zielfisch in XXL. Sabber 
Von diesem Tripp kommen morgen noch paar Bilder weil mit Angeln hat das ja nix zu tun.. Trotzdem schön.

Wir waren gegen 12 Uhr im Hotel zurück und Freundin hatte nix dagegen das ich bis Sonnenuntergang losziehe.. Auf dem Weg zur Laguna wenig Wellen weil starke Ebbe


----------



## Krallblei (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bericht Süd-Ägypten*

Ich wollte die ganze Laguna umrunden und trug deshalb Neoprenhose. Nur zwei Köder im Gepäck. Grossen 55g Popper und meinen Blinker. Dazu die kleine starke Rute mit 0.45 Mono. Es sollte heute noch ans Riff gehen.

Eine Stunde unterwegs und stets Angst wegen Stachelrochen
Alte Turnschuhe und dicke Neoprensocken helfen da nicht. Ich poppere mehr als eine Stunde rund um die Laguna.. Nix.







Treffe dann zwei ältere Herren die Netze auslegen. Sie kommen zu mir und ich habe bissl Muffe. Bisschen.. Der eine Herr ist der Besitzer. Er wohnt an der Laguna und ist auch Fischer. Wir reden kurz auf arabisch und sagt mir ich solle mitkommen zu ihm.. Okay kurz Pause und schauen was er möchte.. sowas mag ich. Wir machen Feuer und trinken Beduinentee.. Ich sage öfter das ich weitermöchte aber er hält mich fest und sag ich solle bleiben. Er dann kam die Flut und er sagte ich solle jetzt schnell los.. er meint die Fische kommen mit der Flut.. schlagen sich den Bauch voll und hauen dann ab!

Ich poppere nix.. weiter.. nix.. Ich bau um auf geflochte und schmeis den 24g Blinker in Silber. Der brachte mir ja Glück.
3. Würfe später.. bämm..GT:vik:






Kurze Zeit später wieder Biss wieder Gt:vik:
Fisch released sich selber kurz vor Landung#t

Gleiche grösse wie der davor.#6
Dann erstmal nix.. laufe weiter Richtung Lagunen Eingang.
Fange noch zwei. Auch wieder die Grösse. Bin 50 Meter von meinen Sachen weg und lass sie so wieder ins Wasser. Ziemlich steinig dort und dachte hab genug Bilder.. 

Bei diesen 4 blieb es dann auch. Bin happy. Endlich wieder was größeres seit Montag. Kann nicht klagen. Mit der Info wollte ich am vorletzten Tag nochmal los..


----------



## Krallblei (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bericht Süd-Ägypten*

Ah unterschlagen das ich mit dem Popper noch am Saumriff war.. Brachte aber nix.

6. Tag.

Vorletzer Tag.

Ich ging mit allem an die Laguna was ich hatte. Ich bin ja an die Zeit morgens gebunden. Komme an Ebbe kommt#q
Ich werfe eine Stunde die halbe Kiste durch. Nix.
Beschließe wegen Ebbe und wenig Wellen an Saumriff zu gehen.
Werfe Blinker. Kleine Rute 0.23 geflochten. Wurfweite super. Kein Wind. Ich kurbele schnell ein damit der Köder nicht absinkt.. Das ist das Todesurteil für den Köder. Wegen Hänger. Werfe paar mal und wunder mich über bissl mehr wiederstand.. Huhu. Zielfisch in klein:q
Die Bilder die jetzt kommen sind eher schlechter da Riff, Wellen, eine Rute zwischen den Zähnen, mit links Fisch und Köder heben Bilder machen. Alles nicht einfach#d






Bisse fast bei jedem Wurf.
Nächter Fisch hängt.. kein grosser.. aber Zackenbarsch.
Die haben für ihre Grösse viel Gewicht.





iwieder paar Würfe später.. Zackenbarsch


----------



## Krallblei (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bericht Süd-Ägypten*

Und dann Hänger.. Ich muss abschneiden und geh nach Hause.. Schade der gute fängige Blinker|gr:

Mittag wieder los. Saumriff. Ich fange nach kurzer Zeit wieder einen Zackenbarsch. Diesen auf Blinker





kurze Zeit später. Diesen Fisch.. keine Ahnung|rolleyes





Ich baue um auf einen anderen Blinker. 33Gramm matt silber mit roten Kopf

Nach paar Würfen schönes Erlebnis. Marlin für Arme:q grösserer Hornhecht. Macht viele Sprünge aus dem Wasser
:m


----------



## Krallblei (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bericht Süd-Ägypten*

Dann kommt was, was mir heute noch die Tränen in die Augen treibt.

Ich pfeffere den Blinker raus.. es macht bumm wie noch nie.
Die Schnur läuft von der Rolle als hin der Blinker an einer Porschestossstange.. ich muss schnell zudrehen weil der Fische mir die Rolle leermacht.. Füllschnur kommt zum Vorschein. Jetzt wirds knapp das sind nur 200m. Drehe nochmehr zu und der Fisch reisst mir die Rute fast aus der Hand.. Ich klemm sie unter den Arm und bremse mit der Hand mit......Rute biegt sich ins nirgendwo..zack...Fisch weg. Ausgeschlitzt#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## Snakesfreak (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bericht Süd-Ägypten*

Sehr geiler Bericht! Petri zu den Fischen! 

Schade das du die größeren nicht raus bekommen hast... Kann das mitfühlen, da möchte man einfach nur schreien! 

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Krallblei (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bericht Süd-Ägypten*

Muss zurück ans Ufer erstmal eine rauchen.. überlege. Gut die Rolle machte bei der Urgewalt den Arsch zu aber Schnur und Knoten hielten. Komischerweise auch der Karabiner..
Ich nene das jetzt mal eine gute Erfahrung.
Es wird solangsam dunkel. Gehe nochmal raus. Werfe noch paar mal.. Dann guter Biss, Fisch nimmt bissl Schnur aber es ist nicht einfach.. Mehr Zug als die gefangen GT´s.. zum Vorschein im Halbdunkel kommt dieser Kollege.. Makrele.. genauer Name unbekannt. Vielleicht dann jemand helfen.






Der ging an einen Einheimischen.. für eine Person gut was dran

So das war jetzt erstmal an Angelbildern. Werde morgen noch paar Bilder raussuchen. 

Ich hoffe dieser Bericht gefällt euch.. 


Nachwort:

Ich danke Ahmet das ich in seiner Laguna fischen durfte.. ich hinterlies ihm einiges an Angelzeug.. Stahlvorfächer, Blinker, Spinner biss Gummi,Schleppwobbler, Karabiner und Haken.

Shokran Habibi









Der größte Dank geht an meine Freundin. Ohne Sie wäre das alles für mich nicht möglich gewesen. Danke für deine Geduld, Vertrauen und Deine Liebe. ICH LIEBE DICH!!!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bericht Süd-Ägypten*

@krallblei
danke für den schönen Bericht. Da habe ich schon drauf gewartet.
Die Zackis waren schon ganz ordentlich. Petriheil.
Am besten fand ich die Gt's.

Gt's ufer nah, da gibts ein schönes Video zu
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4mA6WsFJQE


----------



## Alex.k (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bericht Süd-Ägypten*

Danke für dein Bericht. Da muss man echt aufpassen beim Abködern. Die haben alle große Zähne.


----------



## Krallblei (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bericht Süd-Ägypten*

Danke Euch.

Für mich war diese Woche wieder eine gute Erfahung. Angel ja erst seit 2 Jahren.

Das Hotel war so super das ich denke auf Gran Canaria im Januar zu verzichten und nochmal nach Ägypten zu fliegen. 1 Woche für 220Euro das ist okay.

Vielleicht klappt das ja. Inschalla


----------



## captn-ahab (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bericht Süd-Ägypten*

Ein richtig richtig geiler Bericht!!...danke Dir dafür.
Stell doch gerne auch Tauch-Bilder ein, ich denke die meisten hier würden sich darüber freuen. Ich gucke mir Fische auch einfach so gerne mal an in ihrem Lebensraum.


----------



## tomsen83 (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bericht Süd-Ägypten*

Ich hab´s dir ja gesagt. Die Gegend um Hamata ist ne ganz andere Hausnummer als der Sinai oder Hurghada. Da ist die Welt noch in Ordnung

Vielen Dank für den schönen Bericht.

PS: Nächstes mal noch 250€ investieren für nen Tag offshore beim Kapitän meines Vertrauens und du wirst dich umgucken was bei 15-30m Wassertiefe alles möglich is.


----------



## Latao (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bericht Süd-Ägypten*

Super Bericht und schicke Fotos.


----------



## jvonzun (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bericht Süd-Ägypten*

danke fürs Teilen dieses coolen Berichtes!!!


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bericht Süd-Ägypten*

Tja Benny, nicht schlecht! Herzlichen Glückwunsch, er fängt die GTs mit Blinkern und Spinnern....  
Freue mich für dich! Du machst dich 

PS: Meine Palo hatte nur 20 kilo


----------



## Krallblei (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bericht Süd-Ägypten*

Danke danke.

Hey Dario der erste ging doch auf Popper 


Freut mich das Euch der Bericht gefallen hat.


----------



## Krallblei (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bericht Süd-Ägypten*

Hänge noch paar Unterwasserbilder an. Bin nicht so der Fotograf. Bilder sollten eigentlich bearbeitet werden. Auf den Bildern sieht man es nicht so.. es war kunterbund


----------



## Krallblei (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bericht Süd-Ägypten*


----------



## Krallblei (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bericht Süd-Ägypten*


----------



## Krallblei (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bericht Süd-Ägypten*

Ein ist sicher.

Wir werden dieses Hotel und die Lagune wieder im März besuchen. Denkbar von 6.3-13.3.

Falls jemand Interesse hat. Preise sind nicht fix..

Vielleicht auch in paar Wochen wieder.

Hotel ist ein der besten das ich in Ägypten kenne.. alles sauber. Sicher und angeln hat denke ich potenzial nach Oben.


----------



## Salt (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bericht Süd-Ägypten*

Klasse Bericht & sehr schöne Bilder :m

 Beim nächsten mal klappt es bestimmt auch mit den großen GTs

 Bei der Makrele würde ich in Richtung junge Königsmakrele tippen oder zumindest etwas aus der Verwandschaft davon...


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bericht Süd-Ägypten*



Salt schrieb:


> Bei der Makrele würde ich in Richtung junge Königsmakrele tippen oder zumindest etwas aus der Verwandschaft davon...


Den Gedanken hatte ich auch, nur gibt es King Mackerels dort überhaupt?


----------



## Salt (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bericht Süd-Ägypten*

Ja, wird im Roten Meer oft beim Trolling gefangen.
Und von dort sollen ja auch die  SpanMacks kommen die angeblich im südöstlichen Mittelmeer schwimmen???

Aber wie die als Jungfisch aussehen bin ich mir auch nicht sicher


----------



## rainbowrunner (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bericht Süd-Ägypten*

Klasse Bericht. Man fühlte sich beim Lesen als wäre man dabei #6

 Fliege übrigens am Sonntag nach Kenia für knapp 4 Wochen. Allerdings betreibe ich dort Big Game Fishing, das sind natürlich andere Kaliber. Strandfischen geht da auch, wenn Flut ist, habe ich aber noch nie probiert dort, aber gesehen. G

 Gruß, rainbowrunner


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bericht Süd-Ägypten*



Salt schrieb:


> Ja, wird im Roten Meer oft beim Trolling gefangen.
> Und von dort sollen ja auch die  SpanMacks kommen die angeblich im südöstlichen Mittelmeer schwimmen???
> 
> Aber wie die als Jungfisch aussehen bin ich mir auch nicht sicher



Na ok, dann werf ich das irgendwie durcheinander. Dachte so Zeug ist eher vor Amerika zu finden. Ist ja auch egal, wir nehmen es mal als Makrele hin


----------



## Salt (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bericht Süd-Ägypten*

Nee nee...hast auch recht, gibt mehrere Arten.
 Eine Atlantische, eine Indopazifische, dann noch die australische Shark Makerel und eine sehr groß werdende im Chinesischen Meer


----------



## Krallblei (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bericht Süd-Ägypten*

Ich weiss nur das ich ihn gerne gefuttert hätte


----------



## Krallblei (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bericht Süd-Ägypten*

Hab den Bericht grad selber nochmal gelesen. Das weckt Erinnerungen.:l

1 Woche nochmal im Januar das waere einfach traumhaft.. alleine dort unten wuerde ich wohl den ganzen Tag #::z


----------



## Krallblei (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bericht Süd-Ägypten*

Aloha Freunde

Der Urlaub hatte leider einen bitteren Beigeschmack. Dadurch das ich jeden Tag zweimal so weit gelaufen bin, Dazu noch vieles schnorcheln mit langen harten Flossen und zweimal taeglich intensives Volleyball bescherte mir schon aufm Rueckflug Probleme mit der rechten Wade.

Tage nachn Urlaub lag ich flach und ruhte mich aus was mir eine Thrombose im Bein brachte. In der Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag bekam ich Probleme bei Atmen und Schmerzen in der rechten Koeperhaefte.
Lungenembolie. Zum Glueck nix Lebensbedrohliches. 

Die Folgen werd ich aber mein Lebenlang spueren. In Zunkunft heisst Vorsicht vor Angelhaken. Wegen Blutverduennungsmitteln.

Hoffentlich bin ich bald wieder fit.. ich moechte die Welt verkunden und fischen!!!!!

Viele Liebe Gruesee und schoene Feiertage

Benny


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bericht Süd-Ägypten*

Hallo Krallblei,

ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung und auch gute Feiertage.
In einem irrst Du aber: eine Lungenembolie ist lebensbedrohend, aber offensichtlich hast Du diese gut überstanden.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bericht Süd-Ägypten*

Gute Besserung!!!!!!


----------



## Krallblei (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bericht Süd-Ägypten*

Es wurde zum Glück nur ein kleiner Teil der Lunge nicht mehr durchblutet.
Gott sei Dank. Danke Euch


----------



## glavoc (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bericht Süd-Ägypten*

Gute Besserung Benny, auch von mir. Wünsche dir besinnliche Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch. Auf das du auch in Zukunft viele Fische weltweit auf die Flossen legst!
lg


----------



## Snakesfreak (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bericht Süd-Ägypten*

Benny, gute Besserung! 

Hoffe du erholst dich gut, wir brauchen doch weiter gute Urlaubsberichte!


----------



## tomsen83 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bericht Süd-Ägypten*

Wenn du Pech hast kippst du wegen der ******* um und das wars...genauso ist es meinem Vater vor exakt einem Jahr gegangen.  Du hast Riesenglück gehabt, ich würde nen zweiten Geburtstag feiern! Gute Besserung


----------



## Krallblei (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bericht Süd-Ägypten*

Danke.
Ja ich weis. Meine Mutter wäre letztes Jahr fast gestorben. Zum fand ich sie und der Rettungswagen war schnell da.

Werde jetzt aufhören mit rauchen und bissl gesünder leben.
Das gesparte kann man gut in Angelurlaube investieren


----------



## glavoc (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bericht Süd-Ägypten*

gute Vorsätze Benny!! Freue mich auf weitere solch tolle Berichte von dir!!
lg


----------



## Dr.Spinn (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bericht Süd-Ägypten*

Oh.
Na gute Bessserung, schone dich, wir wollen ja noch weitere Berichte von dir lesen.
vg Kay


----------



## t-dieter26 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bericht Süd-Ägypten*

Hallo Benny
Bist du also doch noch in Ägypten gewesen.Ich habe deinen schönen Bericht erst jetzt gelesen ,ich war sehr busy die letzten Wochen.
Die Unterwasserwelt scheint in dem Bereich ja noch in gutem Zustand.
Jan geht bei mir leider nicht ,evtl aber vielleicht März.Sonst sehen wir uns in Spanien.
Deine Lunge wird schon wieder.Meine Mutter hatte auch 2 sehr schwere Lungenembolien ,eine vor Jahrzehnten.Die wird jetzt bald 90.....


----------



## Krallblei (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bericht Süd-Ägypten*

Neues Jahr neues Glück


In 4 Tagen bin ich wieder dort. 


5 Wochen sind vergangen seit meinem letzten Besuch. 
Zwei altbekannte Wörter schwirren mir im Kopf rum

KÖDER BADEN

Zielfisch:

Fisch|rolleyes


----------



## cheynei (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bericht Süd-Ägypten*

Ich denke es passt in hier herein...
Wir waren über Sylvester in Süd Ägypten, südlich von Masra Alam.
Bin nur einmal zum Angeln gekommen, war recht mühsam eine Stelle zu finden von der ich Zugang zum tiefen Wasser hatte.
Geangelt habe ich mit einer Balzer Reiserute, Rolle eine Twin Power 5000XG und einem Stickbait in rot silber und einer Länge von 120mm. Schnur ist eine Daiwa PE 4 und als Vorfach war ein 100Lbs in 2m Länge vorgeschaltet.
Das Vorfach stammte noch aus einem vergangenen Urlaub, ich war einfach zu faul ein kürzeres und dünneres anzuknoten, dass war mein Glück.
Ohne die Vorfachlänge hätte ich den Fisch an den scharfen Felsen verloren.
Nach dem zweiten Wurf hatte ich den erhofften Biss und konnte ihn auch landen. Geschätzt hatte der Trevally ca 12Kg, nach kurzen Fotoshooting hab ich ihn wieder schwimmen lassen.
Bei einem weiteren Fisch ist die Angel 2 mal gebrochen...
Vom Drill her würde ich ihn auf grösser einschätzen, hat wesentlich mehr Schnur genommen.
Das Angeln wird, zumindest wo wir waren nicht gern gesehen, die Resorts leben von der intakten Unterwasserwelt und haben es auf Taucher und Schnorchler abgesehen.


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Lorenz (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bericht Süd-Ägypten*



cheynei schrieb:


> Geschätzt hatte der Trevally ca 12Kg,...



Petri Heil!
Das ist schon ein anderes Kaliber als die zuvor gezeigten #6

Wie sehen denn da die Ufer bzw. das Flachwasser aus?
Wenn man dort ohne Bedenken bzw. Schäden an der Unterwasserwelt waten könnte und zumindest an ein paar Stellen an tieferes Wasser käme, wäre das nicht schlecht für einen low-budget Uferangeltrip.


----------



## Krallblei (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bericht Süd-Ägypten*

Hi

Ich habe Gt's am Hausriff gesehen dagegen ist der Fisch ein Baby und meine Sperma:m

Der Weg ans Aussenriff ist beschwerlich. 50m können mehrere Minuten dauern. 

Du stehst am Strand und denkst da komm ich durch. Du läufst 20 Meter durch Sandmulden und musst dann doch zurück weils nicht weitergeht.

So sucht man sich seinen Weg bis vorne
 Mal schnell zurück ans Ufer ist nicht. Tiefes Wasser möglich aber kein Spiel rechts und links.

Deswegen schrieb ich Strecke machen geht nicht

An der Kante stehn geht auch nicht dortbrechen die Wellen


----------

